# Jui Jitsu & Ground fighting thread



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

@redwoodwolf

I heard you might enjoy violence


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Btmangan said:


> @_redwoodwolf_
> 
> I heard you might enjoy violence


Aaarrghhh me confused, are you inviting someone to the party?


( I wish I had another INFJ training partner before)


----------



## SorkBoard (Dec 31, 2012)

I've been listening to Joe Rogans Podcast a lot and he almost makes me want to get into it. I guess if I ever need a summer hobby it would be something I'd consider. Never like wrestling and altercations at all but maybe thats just because I sucked at them


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Apparently there are girls in the class too. It is really fun. Everyone is so down to earth and cool. They also have a kickboxing class going on right next to us on the mats, and a cross fit class with all kinds of crazy shiz going on downstairs.

Its bad ass!


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

@iamawolf

I am wondering how your training is going?


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

myjazz said:


> @_iamawolf_
> 
> I am wondering how your training is going?


They finally let me "roll" in the advanced class (after the beginner class which has a lot of white belts in it as opposed to the other days which is only blue and purples), and I got my ass wooped.

After the first 6 minute round, I was pooped, and then after the second, more pooped. We start standing up, and I twisted an ankle (almost healed now for tonights class).

I have a pretty good natural defense, athleticism, and balance, but I realized that playing only defense is not good. I need to be able to get them in stuff.

The only thing I really know to go for though, is like a guillotine choke, arm bar, americana, and that's it!

Damn!


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Keep it up, offense will come but without a good defense a offense can be useless.
I take it that you are enjoying it.



There is a saying in Kung Fu that every step is a kick every block is a punch.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

myjazz said:


> Keep it up, offense will come but without a good defense a offense can be useless.
> I take it that you are enjoying it.
> 
> There is a saying in Kung Fu that every step is a kick every block is a punch.


Haha yeah I love it. I tend to be the aggressor though, I'm not sure why. Why would I provoke someone that I know is just going to kick my ass royally?

But yeah, I LOVE IT. There is so much patience involved, and leverage, and natural instinct towards balance and controlling all the limbs and giving up nothing, or gaining ground inch by inch, that it really distracts me from life's bullshit. I sort of zone out and don't think about technique at all. Not sure if that's good or bad, but yeah, it is certainly fantastic.

You still training? How long have you trained? if ya don't mind me askin


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

@iamawolf

I studied for roughly 15 years: I been assistant teacher, studied under Grand master's in Japan, etc. etc.

I have stopped my training, in which was very difficult (and slightly regretful) for me to fully do. Martial arts was my life my thoughts. Well enough of that.

When I watched your video that part of me couldn't help but want to assist you in it >.<


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

myjazz said:


> @_iamawolf_
> 
> I studied for roughly 15 years: I been assistant teacher, studied under Grand master's in Japan, etc. etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah man that's what I figured. I met someone in your situation before, and we trained individually, he training me for a couple years in standup. He used to teach, moved on to other things etc... He mentioned it was really hard to find people that were dedicated and passionate about it, so I guess we were lucky to find each other.

He's moved to Manhattan now though, I'm in new orleans, so I had to join a class.. but it is great.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

ya ive trained for about 3 years, all No gi bjj and striking. very fun, very good workout, very useful.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

iamawolf said:


> Awesome haha. I just joined a Jui Jitsu class, all the people there rock. So hopefully I start having some good questions pretty soon. Right now the main question on my mind is how it would be if i put knee and fist pads on, and told someone to try and take me down on the ground. Like how easy is it in a real fight with someone striking to take them down I wonder.
> 
> But besides that its just learning. Well another thing is, they are open to kicks in the bladder and face A LOT with how they do with sports jui jitsu, but I'm just keeping it in mind...


to take someone down in a fight is very easy, believe me, takedown defense is a skill you've got to work on. Almost every fight will hit the ground at some point. I prefer to stay on my feet myself and i can tell you, the better your standup is, the better takedown defense you'd better have.


btw, in the video, nice knees, its good the way you exploded into some of those


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Waiting said:


> to take someone down in a fight is very easy, believe me, takedown defense is a skill you've got to work on. Almost every fight will hit the ground at some point. I prefer to stay on my feet myself and i can tell you, the better your standup is, the better takedown defense you'd better have.
> 
> 
> btw, in the video, nice knees, its good the way you exploded into some of those


Thanks, and roger that 

Oh hey, what do you think about ear slapping when someone goes for a take down in a real life scenerio?

Obviously in mixed martial arts this isnt allowed, but it definitely hurts like crap...


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Try to avoid this if you mean especially by double hand way or even single handed. If you are in this to in attempts to just try to hurt people then look deeper within, I don't really think you are though.
Doing that can seriously injure someone, if not fatal.


(sorry I jumped in on the answer)


----------



## SwordsmanBudo (Nov 19, 2012)

myjazz said:


> Try to avoid this if you mean especially by double hand way or even single handed. If you are in this to in attempts to just try to hurt people then look deeper within, I don't really think you are though.
> Doing that can seriously injure someone, if not fatal.
> 
> 
> (sorry I jumped in on the answer)


I think it really depends on the situation. In a life and death scenario with multiple attackers, then by all means do whatever it takes. Another good thing to do is know the laws of use of force and even justifiable homicide if you really fear getting into a fight out on the streets. 

I'm really more about situational awareness and avoidance. This is what I advocate in training and it's worked pretty well for me so far.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

iamawolf said:


> Thanks, and roger that
> 
> Oh hey, what do you think about ear slapping when someone goes for a take down in a real life scenerio?
> 
> Obviously in mixed martial arts this isnt allowed, but it definitely hurts like crap...


To answer your question, you could do it, but in that situation going for a choke or (if your timing is very good) a knee would be a much better/higher percentage option. They actually are allowed in MMA just very underutilized though its becoming a little more common. A better position to use them from would be from your guard on the ground, or from a position where you have the other persons back. As you mentioned, definitely can be extremely painful to the inner ear and very disorienting. (If you plan to practice this on our training partners, be light about it, more just practicing the motion with minimal force.)


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

iamawolf said:


> Had my first class yesterday..
> 
> I've got a LOT to learn.
> 
> Any of yall train?


I've done Krav Maga before. I got to about a level 3.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

myjazz said:


> Try to avoid this if you mean especially by double hand way or even single handed. If you are in this to in attempts to just try to hurt people then look deeper within, I don't really think you are though.
> Doing that can seriously injure someone, if not fatal.
> 
> 
> (sorry I jumped in on the answer)


No no, I just want the confidence that, one day when an innocent victim is being harassed by multiple attackers, that I can jump in and be a hero.

I'm sure there is something wrong with that, but, that's my honest answer


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

I hate BJJ, it's too much like having sex. I tried it one time, and some dude seemed was all over me. I could have sworn that he was just using it as an excuse to hump me.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Mai Valentine said:


> I hate BJJ, it's too much like having sex. I tried it one time, and some dude seemed was all over me. I could have sworn that he was just using it as an excuse to hump me.


Why did you try it out that once? Just curious


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

iamawolf said:


> Why did you try it out that once? Just curious


Most fighters will tell you that you need to have a good ground fighting game, or you will be destroyed (especially by a BJJ fighter). I know, I'm a girl, but I still am not afraid to fight. I guess that you could say that I'm a little bit of a tom boy.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Mai Valentine said:


> Most fighters will tell you that you need to have a good ground fighting game, or you will be destroyed (especially by a BJJ fighter). I know, I'm a girl, but I still am not afraid to fight. I guess that you could say that I'm a little bit of a tom boy.


So why do you think your mind automatically went to sex while fighting? Just curious. I mean I felt awkward at first too the first day for the same reason. I was like, "mount?" But, it's fighting.. not sex. Lol.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

iamawolf said:


> So why do you think your mind automatically went to sex while fighting? Just curious. I mean I felt awkward at first too the first day for the same reason. I was like, "mount?" But, it's fighting.. not sex. Lol.


Well, I'm kind of a hot girl and I get hit on all the time. Let's just say that the guys took their ground play, "too far" with me.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Mai Valentine said:


> Well, I'm kind of a hot girl and I get hit on all the time. Let's just say that the guys took their ground play, "too far" with me.


If ya say so, but i'll just say a few things

A) guys are afraid of getting aroused and therefore will not think about that sort of thing
B) guys are protective of girls in those classes, so one that did that would be outcasted
C) in my personal experience when rolling with attractive girls, im very uncomfortable, and would rather not do it honestly

Ya may be perfectly right, but i think the indication would be them joking about it for you to hear, or touching inappropriate parts, or mimicking actual sex moves as opposed to jui jitsu moves

And even if that didn't happen, ya never know, his mind might have been there anyway! But me, I'd be way too afraid to let my mind go there.. for reasons A-C, but there are always exceptions i know


----------



## SwordsmanBudo (Nov 19, 2012)

iamawolf said:


> If ya say so, but i'll just say a few things
> 
> A) guys are afraid of getting aroused and therefore will not think about that sort of thing
> B) guys are protective of girls in those classes, so one that did that would be outcasted
> ...


Agree with the above, it has a lot to do with the etiquette taught at where you train at. Rather than just give it up completely either bring it up to the instructor or find a different school that might have a different atmosphere or has other females training. Sorry your first experience was so uncomfortable.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

iamawolf said:


> If ya say so, but i'll just say a few things
> 
> A) guys are afraid of getting aroused and therefore will not think about that sort of thing
> B) guys are protective of girls in those classes, so one that did that would be outcasted
> ...


Not in the class I took my friend. In my class there were a few that took it too far.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Mai Valentine said:


> Not in the class I took my friend. In my class there were a few that took it too far.


Okay well sorry to hear that. That's good for me though, because since you've only done one class, and I've done a month now, I could definitely kick your ass haha LOL


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

iamawolf said:


> Okay well sorry to hear that. That's good for me though, because since you've only done one class, and I've done a month now, I could definitely kick your ass haha LOL


I doubt it. I took Krav for quite a while.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Mai Valentine said:


> I doubt it. I took Krav for quite a while.


My first strike would be:

*Fakes high, strikes low and folds you over, *grabs your hair with one hand and throat with the other flipping you upside down

If you got the first strike, what would it be?


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

iamawolf said:


> My first strike would be:
> 
> *Fakes high, strikes low and folds you over, *grabs your hair with one hand and throat with the other flipping you upside down
> 
> If you got the first strike, what would it be?


Kick you in the testicles, then punch your windpipe.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Mai Valentine said:


> Kick you in the testicles, then punch your windpipe.


Haha not against a trained fighter you won't. The first thing you'll want to do is distract me.

Smile, throw your hands up to the sky as if you are celebrating life, while loading up on that kick.

Also, remember that if you land that kick well, I will likely fold over, thereby taking away the throat strike opportunity.

Consider grabbing my head and kneeing me in the face, or smacking both of my ears at the same time with cupped hands (though this can cause serious damage which I definitely don't deserve!).


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Mark of a ground fighter-- mat burn from last night's practice.... Dang....


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

Devin87 said:


> Mark of a ground fighter-- mat burn from last night's practice.... Dang....
> 
> View attachment 60844


I've seen people wear wrestling shoes to combat the burn but shoes make you more susceptible for ankle locks/heel hooks. Then again, it's probably not that good of an idea to be sparring with those dangerous submissions unless if you're trained and know when to tap or when to let up on the pressure to not injure your partner. I used to go barefoot and after a while my skin toughened. But damn, I do remember the shower burning my feet afterward.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

Mai Valentine said:


> Well, I'm kind of a hot girl and I get hit on all the time. Let's just say that the guys took their ground play, "too far" with me.


To deal with this, train with more experienced fighters or with the class instructor or get private lessons. Usually those that are more experienced will show you the proper respect, teach you without getting too rough or frisky, and will know certain positions to avoid. Most of the people who roll usually wear a cup to avoid getting their fun parts smashed, so there's always, at least, some barrier.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Devin87 said:


> Mark of a ground fighter-- mat burn from last night's practice.... Dang....
> 
> View attachment 60844


Haha nice dude. My left foot is all black and blue on top, haha, I'll have to take a pic soon. Jui Jitsu is ruthless!!!


----------



## SwordsmanBudo (Nov 19, 2012)

iamawolf said:


> Haha not against a trained fighter you won't. The first thing you'll want to do is distract me.
> 
> Smile, throw your hands up to the sky as if you are celebrating life, while loading up on that kick.
> 
> ...


Are we starting the first ever Ultimate Per C fighting tournament?


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

SwordsmanBudo said:


> Are we starting the first ever Ultimate Per C fighting tournament?


Haha rules?


----------



## SwordsmanBudo (Nov 19, 2012)

iamawolf said:


> Haha rules?


Standard MMA/UFC rules. Or we can toss them and just go no holds barred from the way the last few discussions have been going, .


----------



## Pirate (Jan 2, 2013)

I do jujitsu. I wrestled for 13 years, so its an easy switch. I don't know many moves, but I'm really good at managing the moves I do know (to the extreme frustration of the blue and purple belts I beat.) @Mai Valentine As for "overly frisky" partners, punish their inattention. If they're focused on combat they wouldn't even consider your gender, so you have a weakness to exploit. After the fourth or fifth time you tag them with an armbar (and make it hurt more than you need to,) being frisky will likely lose its appeal. Under no circumstances should you avoid "certain positions" or "roughness". In doing so, you gimp yourself by not properly learning how to deal with them. Fighting is rough. You can deal with some pain and akwardness now, or deal with real pain when your fualty training fails you in a competition or emergency.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

SwordsmanBudo said:


> Standard MMA/UFC rules. Or we can toss them and just go no holds barred from the way the last few discussions have been going, .


Hahahaha. Yeah if you don't toss the rules, I don't have a chance man... we both know that haha. At least now you know I know  And besides, no rules is disallowed amongst friends!? 

Really, if anything, I'd be open to posing as nerds with you and walking through a dangerous part of town to lure in a bully, which we could teach a lesson to.

But even that is sort of sketchy!!  Lmao hilarious..


----------



## SwordsmanBudo (Nov 19, 2012)

iamawolf said:


> Hahahaha. Yeah if you don't toss the rules, I don't have a chance man... we both know that haha. At least now you know I know  And besides, no rules is disallowed amongst friends!?
> 
> Really, if anything, I'd be open to posing as nerds with you and walking through a dangerous part of town to lure in a bully, which we could teach a lesson to.
> 
> But even that is sort of sketchy!!  Lmao hilarious..


I'll have to find my old glasses are first and make myself look like an Asian Steve Urkel, lol.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah^^ haha.
Jui Jitsu Update:Stamina isn't wiping me out now. I can roll for a few 5 minute rounds and be fine now.

I'm still playing defense, haven't tapped anyone yet.

But even the purple belts don't seem to have an easy time getting me to tap, if at all.

I honestly sometimes feel bad and let them tap me


----------



## SwordsmanBudo (Nov 19, 2012)

iamawolf said:


> Yeah^^ haha.
> Jui Jitsu Update:Stamina isn't wiping me out now. I can roll for a few 5 minute rounds and be fine now.
> 
> I'm still playing defense, haven't tapped anyone yet.
> ...


Hence the reason why I feel people should roll on the mats with others of different size and strength when practicing. 

Keep playing the defense game and you'll start getting your transitions to smooth out. Then try to learn two submissions, so you can switch from one to another if the first attempt fails. It's always good to have a backup in case one doesn't work out. One good benefit of doing Japanese Jujutsu with BJJ is that some of the locks I learn surprise the hell out of a few of the BJJ guys. Common phrase "That can't be legal!" But it is, lol.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

SwordsmanBudo said:


> Hence the reason why I feel people should roll on the mats with others of different size and strength when practicing.
> 
> Keep playing the defense game and you'll start getting your transitions to smooth out. Then try to learn two submissions, so you can switch from one to another if the first attempt fails. It's always good to have a backup in case one doesn't work out. One good benefit of doing Japanese Jujutsu with BJJ is that some of the locks I learn surprise the hell out of a few of the BJJ guys. Common phrase "That can't be legal!" But it is, lol.


hahaha that sounds awesome! You'll have to hook me up sometime! But yeah to your main point, I've really got to learns some submissions. Guillotine choke never seems to work. And armbars seem hard to get too. Maybe triangles would be a better thing to go for. 

Honestly, I considered just suffocating them and rubbing knuckles into their arteries, but apparently that's dirty..

Got my butt kicked again today.. but they didn't get me in arm bars as easy, and I was wise enough to get a hand in my own collar when they were going for chokes.... 

Nothing like this kind of workout though. hahaha. There is no workout I would do for so long if it wasn't this. Maybe skiing since it's highly enjoyable.


----------



## SwordsmanBudo (Nov 19, 2012)

iamawolf said:


> hahaha that sounds awesome! You'll have to hook me up sometime! But yeah to your main point, I've really got to learns some submissions. Guillotine choke never seems to work. And armbars seem hard to get too. Maybe triangles would be a better thing to go for.
> 
> Honestly, I considered just suffocating them and rubbing knuckles into their arteries, but apparently that's dirty..
> 
> ...


Judo is equal amounts of fun. Doing randori with a skilled partner is equally exhausting. As for the chokes there are some effective wrist locks you can apply, one reason why my Sensei loves it when people try the cross collar on him.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

Pirate said:


> I do jujitsu. I wrestled for 13 years, so its an easy switch. I don't know many moves, but I'm really good at managing the moves I do know (to the extreme frustration of the blue and purple belts I beat.) @_Mai Valentine_ As for "overly frisky" partners, punish their inattention. If they're focused on combat they wouldn't even consider your gender, so you have a weakness to exploit. After the fourth or fifth time you tag them with an armbar (and make it hurt more than you need to,) being frisky will likely lose its appeal. Under no circumstances should you avoid "certain positions" or "roughness". In doing so, you gimp yourself by not properly learning how to deal with them. Fighting is rough. You can deal with some pain and akwardness now, or deal with real pain when your fualty training fails you in a competition or emergency.


I would just prefer to kick em in the testicles personally.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

iamawolf said:


> Haha not against a trained fighter you won't. The first thing you'll want to do is distract me.
> 
> Smile, throw your hands up to the sky as if you are celebrating life, while loading up on that kick.
> 
> ...


To tell the truth, I don't even worry about it too much. After all, if some guy wants to hurt me, rape me, or rob me for my purse, then I'll just blow them away with my gun. It's as simple as that. 



Kilgore Trout said:


> To deal with this, train with more experienced fighters or with the class instructor or get private lessons. Usually those that are more experienced will show you the proper respect, teach you without getting too rough or frisky, and will know certain positions to avoid. Most of the people who roll usually wear a cup to avoid getting their fun parts smashed, so there's always, at least, some barrier.


Well thanks for the advice.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Mai Valentine said:


> To tell the truth, I don't even worry about it too much. After all, if some guy wants to hurt me, rape me, or rob me for my purse, then I'll just blow them away with my gun. It's as simple as that.
> 
> Well thanks for the advice.


You shouldn't worry too much. I was just teasing you. I show affection in that way. Please don't blow me away with your gun.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

iamawolf said:


> You shouldn't worry too much. I was just teasing you. I show affection in that way. Please don't blow me away with your gun.


Ha ha! I wont.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Mai Valentine said:


> Ha ha! I wont.


Good. Now walk away before I put you in a undefendable headlock, and pin you down.


----------



## Sgt. Callahan (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, I know Muay Thai and Judo. I also picked up a little bit of ***** when i was in Russia.


----------



## SwordsmanBudo (Nov 19, 2012)

iamawolf said:


> Good. Now walk away before I put you in a undefendable headlock, and pin you down.


This thread is becoming hilarious, I'm going to kick back now, get some popcorn, and enjoy the show.


----------



## SwordsmanBudo (Nov 19, 2012)

Mai Valentine said:


> To tell the truth, I don't even worry about it too much. After all, if some guy wants to hurt me, rape me, or rob me for my purse, then I'll just blow them away with my gun. It's as simple as that. .


LEO or CCW? 

I prefer for my primary a .45 1911 and BUG Sig P226 in .40. Knife kept in left pocket.

If I could carry my sword around, I'd do that too, lol.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

iamawolf said:


> Good. Now walk away before I put you in a undefendable headlock, and pin you down.


Ha ha! I'd like to see you try it. 



SwordsmanBudo said:


> LEO or CCW?
> 
> I prefer for my primary a .45 1911 and BUG Sig P226 in .40. Knife kept in left pocket.
> 
> If I could carry my sword around, I'd do that too, lol.


It's a Beretta 9mm.


----------



## SwordsmanBudo (Nov 19, 2012)

Good article for those starting out: For Newbies 

I think this article definitely has some good points. I've seen people come and go where I train. Once you settle into a place you like you'll start to see the same thing happen as well. I love the fact that he mentions the mentality of not coming into a new place with an ego. Anyways I don't want to state the article word for word but I feel this was an article worth sharing.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

SwordsmanBudo said:


> Good article for those starting out: For Newbies
> 
> I think this article definitely has some good points. I've seen people come and go where I train. Once you settle into a place you like you'll start to see the same thing happen as well. I love the fact that he mentions the mentality of not coming into a new place with an ego. Anyways I don't want to state the article word for word but I feel this was an article worth sharing.


That's a good article. I'm at 6-7 weeks, almost past the 2 month period he talks about, and I am getting a bit bored. Honestly my joints and some muscles are pretty worn, shoulders, toes, neck, upperback, top of foot. They probably don't realize how long it takes to get used to that stuff, and because I'm so fit, they likely forget even more, but I wasn't doing mobility training before- just weights and standup, which are different movements.

I love rolling, but we have to go through 2 hours of class before we can roll, and then sometimes we don't even get to roll, we just do "flow training," which is horrible to me haha. It's where you go just half speed and keep moving, but honestly, that's not how I do it. I don't move, I pin, and defend. I have no offense yet, except a few things which is pretty boring to flow train for 15 minutes on.

That being said, rolling is about the most fun thing ever. It just takes a lot of bullshit to get to that point.

Ironically, its practice that gives me small injuries, when I have to let people choke me, etc... not rolling, where I can instinctually defend myself.

But yeah, I can't wait till I hit 6 months, as this article was talking about. I'm worried that I might get a job in another city, and have to start over again somewhere else, but, I guess paying the bill is important haha.

Good article man. Oh, this place also has Judo and Kickboxing. I haven't done any standup since I started all this. I've even lessened my weight training and have lost 5 pounds, which is a bad thing haha. 

Lastly, about the ego. My ego only seems to come out against people I think are lesser than my ability that act like they are more. I know that sounds stupid, but I'm being honest. With the guys I know are better than me, I don't really feel threatened, because I get my confidence from other places. I'm not sure if that makes sense.

Good article.


----------



## Tonimiko (Oct 16, 2011)

Ha! My ego got in the way. Stubborn persistence has lead to me surviving outrageous chokes and reversing them, but 2 months ago, it resulted in a torn rib ligament. (It was an armbar across the chest, full momentum from a 200+ lbs guy on a 135 pounder. I hope to be rolling again soon though. I absolutely miss taking the back from full guard and choking the guy out.


----------



## SwordsmanBudo (Nov 19, 2012)

Tonimiko said:


> Ha! My ego got in the way. Stubborn persistence has lead to me surviving outrageous chokes and reversing them, but 2 months ago, it resulted in a torn rib ligament. (It was an armbar across the chest, full momentum from a 200+ lbs guy on a 135 pounder. I hope to be rolling again soon though. I absolutely miss taking the back from full guard and choking the guy out.


Yeah gotta be careful with that ego. I had hip surgery last year, a labrum tear, took me out of training for nearly 8 months. Believe me I was very depressed I couldn't be on the mat during that time.


----------



## Tonimiko (Oct 16, 2011)

The worst part is coming back feeling horribly RUSTY. Everyone has gotten better than you while you've been resting doing everything but practicing.


----------



## Sat Nam (Jan 30, 2013)

Mister Wolf said:


> That's a good article. I'm at 6-7 weeks, almost past the 2 month period he talks about, and I am getting a bit bored. Honestly my joints and some muscles are pretty worn, shoulders, toes, neck, upperback, top of foot. They probably don't realize how long it takes to get used to that stuff, and because I'm so fit, they likely forget even more, but I wasn't doing mobility training before- just weights and standup, which are different movements.
> 
> I love rolling, but we have to go through 2 hours of class before we can roll, and then sometimes we don't even get to roll, we just do "flow training," which is horrible to me haha. It's where you go just half speed and keep moving, but honestly, that's not how I do it. I don't move, I pin, and defend. I have no offense yet, except a few things which is pretty boring to flow train for 15 minutes on.
> 
> ...


Maybe you can look for another gym since you don't like the policies at your current gym. Two hours of drilling/instructional training before rolling sounds a bit odd. After a long day at work, I'm not sure I'd be willing to drill/do class-training for 2 hours BEFORE rolling. That's a huge chunk of time that I just don't have. 

Do you guys have any "open mat" time/days? If so, you could go to the open mats rather than the classes occasionally if you just want to roll sometimes. Also, I wouldn't see moving as an "I'm starting over again" thing since you're taking the knowledge and skills you learned at your first gym to the next. Regardless of where you train, you wouldn't be brand new to the sport anymore... You'd just have to get to know a new set of people (which you may or may not be looking forward to lol). 

Most of the people I train with are pretty chill and respectful, but the few with ego issues are really annoying and I avoid them lol. They usually end up learning to swallow their pride pretty quickly though when someone teaches them a lesson. I'm going to check out the article you guys are referencing now.

Sat Nam : )


----------

